# Intestinal motility cure



## marlea1010 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello,

I just got back from my first colonoscopy and was looking up my prescription for misoprostrol when I was impressed by the message left by dysterious on this forum. He(she?) said that his constipation had gotten to the point that laxatives no longer worked and he had tried everything under the sun; like fiber, laxatives, colonoscopy, endoscopy, drugs, probiotics etc. and nothing worked. Then the next thing is that food stops digesting. He can no longer eat salad or high fiber foods. I want him (her) to know that I totally relate. I have gone through exactly the same thing. Including the inability to eat the raw or fiber foods.

I want to offer some solutions to anyone else that is in the same boat. I also have lost the ability to go to the bathroom and eat fiber foods, but I have found some solutions that are gradually working.

1.  Get a home colonic kit. Another name for this is colema. This is more comfortable and more effective than an enema, and it will keep you cleaned out, out of the emergency room and comfortably functioning while you're working on the permanent cure.

2. Start using ox bile. Usually part of why your not going is because your gall bladder isn't working well. A large enough amount of ox bile will have a laxative effect and will help you digest. (keep taking psyllium)

3. Get Prescript-Assist. This is a pro-biotic cultured with 30 different types of soil organisms. I have studied and tried almost every probiotic out there. What I learned is that you need certain probiotics for certain functions and that the pro-biotics in a pill aren't enough to have an effect. The prescript- assist are powerful soil organisms that you can culture yourself by pureeing some raw carrots and beets and then putting about 6 to 10 capsules in about 2 cups of the veggies. Put the carrots and beets in a jar, put a lid on them and set them in a warm place for about 3 days. Then refrigerate. This will cause a population explosion of the SBO'S (soil based organisms). When you have chronic constipation, you have SIBO (small intestine bacterial overgrowth). The most aggressive pro-biotics are the soil organisms. But you need alot, taken as a food (not a pill) and taken with every meal for at least six months. The SBO'S will kill off the SIBO pathogens.

4. Get Activia. The bifido bacteria in it is the best for incomplete evacuation. You don't want all the toxic stuff in the little Activia container. Instead use it as an inoculant to culture some almond milk. Add some gelatin to it and you have a tasty and extremely medicinal almond milk yogurt. Again, culturing it will cause a population explosion of the bifido microbes and you will start getting enough to populate your colon. The microbes will eat up the toxic stuff in the Activia. Eat alot of it every day.

5. See the chiropractor. You can reference Edgar Cayce or Dr. Roy Freeman, M.D., Professor of neurology, Harvard Medical School. Both of them have the same information for curing chronic constipation. The parasympathic nervous system input to the gut correlates to the 2nd to 4th sacral segment of the spine. You get these nerves pinched from your muscles being too tight or your spine being out of alignment and you will lose the nerve function to the correlating organs, i.e. small and large intestine. The solution: see the chiropractor 3xWeek for a few weeks then twice a week then down to once a week.. You can also augment this with acupuncture and massage to get the nerve energy working to that place again.

6. Castor oil packs. used in conjunction with the chiropractic will speed the process.

7. Focus: focus on the problem and you'll get more of the problem. Do your best to keep positive and keep your focus on the solution.

8. Take DE -  Diatomaceous earth will pull the toxic metals out that are causing alot of your problems, and kill off the pathogens in your gut as well as provide you with some of the minerals that you're lacking. And it's cheap. Get it at the pet store.

I would love to speak to anyone personally who's going through this. you can email me at firecat 1010 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

This was extremely helpful. I have DE at home and should start using it again. Do you feel that a chiropractor could help with pelvic floor dysenergia? I'm vegan, so the ox bile is out for me. I do take vegan enzymes though, and they are helpful.


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

Something I want to mention about psyllium. I took it for a long time (4 years) and developed a sensitivity to it which is a common thing with psyllium. Part of how it works is that your body has an immune reaction to it and tries to get rid of it ASAP, pushing it through your body so it might be that you cannot digest fiber but that you have become sensitive to some fibrous foods. I too have tried EVERYTHING. I am 21 and trying to find a way get surgery for this! Just a couple months ago I had to start taking stimulant laxatives (senna tea) every night. As of now they have stopped working. I used to be vegan but have found that overall going paleo has helped some. I am going crazy with this problem. I notice it goes in cycles that are linked to my hormones. I cannot afford a chiropractor but I have gone to one in the past. I often wonder if maybe there is a growth on my spine or something as I am completely lost as to how this could have started out of the blue when I was 17.


----------



## Marilyn Recht (Jan 24, 2013)

My problem started in my 20s and now I'm in my 50s. I too have tried everything including acupuncture. I have a stretched colon after so many years of constipation and lately my problem has become more severe. My GI dr. says it's OK to use laxatives a few times a week but last week I blew myself out with Dulcolax and now I haven't gone in 6 days. I'm glad to read that many others are going crazy and suffering from this. Marlea1010, do you think your cures would work with a megacolon?


----------

